# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Оперативная память

## vexon

На наклейке оперативки которая установлена в системнике 1800мгц, а в программе показана совсем другая цифра, платы синего цвета и установлены в синие гнезда, в чем причина?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## madman12

Кто-то подскажет? Или была такая проблема?

----------


## madman12

Так и не нашел решения(
192.168.0.1

----------

